# Como hacer un afinador?



## ivancho13 (Ago 16, 2006)

Hola, quisiera saber quien me puede decir donde encuentro una pagina o un libro que me explique como hacer un afinador como los de guitarra.
Muchas gracias por la atención.


----------



## Ferj26 (Sep 7, 2006)

hola estoy en la misma averiguaste algo ?????


----------



## Aristides (Nov 3, 2006)

Con un LM567, podés obtener una tensión (PIN 2) que es proporcinal a la desviación de la frecuencia, a la que fue ajustado el circuito RC:

http://www.national.com/ds/LM/LM567.pdf#page=1


----------



## Pablito52 (Mar 29, 2010)

hola soy nuevo en el foro y tengo el mismo problema, en la red estube  leyendo que el LM567 no funciona con  frecuencia de audio eso es asi? quiero hacer un afinador de guitarra como proyecto y queria saber si ustedes me podrian orientar gracias


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 29, 2010)

Aqui les dejo un enlace a un circuito afinador...
http://www.physicsforums.com/showthread.php?t=322349
Saludos


----------

